
Show HN: A tool to learn how others feel after reading e-mails from you - adamzajdzik
https://xn--du8hsrobxe.ws
======
adamzajdzik
Hi!

Communication is hard. People mostly get bad vibes from e-mail. Combine these
to and your get a lot of unnecessary misunderstandings. I think the world
needs more emotional intelligence and that requires healthy feedback.

[https://xn--du8hsrobxe.ws](https://xn--du8hsrobxe.ws) is a simple tool to get
feedback from people you communicate with.

1\. You get a simple HTML code you can paste into your e-mail signature.

2\. The code contains one question ("How did my e-mail make you feel?") and
seven emoji.

3\. People can click emoji to give you feedback.

4\. You can see results for last 30 days.

I made this MVP during last weekend. I coded it only using left hand... right
one was busy holding my baby daughter.

I'd be grateful for feedback. Thank you!

PS. Actually the URL is all emoji and .ws - too bad you can't post emoji in HN
comments :(

~~~
jannes
Why the hell would you get a domain name that includes emojis? You realise
that nobody can type that comfortably on a computer? (except maybe on a
MacBook Pro with Touchbar)

Congrats on coding this with your left hand only, though!!

About the idea: I really like it! However, I wouldn't use it in professional
correspondence because of the emojis in the link. People have been taught to
not click on anything sketchy in emails. There's a good chance some people
would suspect my PC to be infected with some kind of malware.

~~~
ezekg
Ctrl + Cmd + Space on macOS brings up an emoji keyboard. Not many people know
about that. But yes, I do agree that the domain is terrible. Idea is cool
though.

